# To make a noun out of a verb?



## Tao

Is it possible to make a noun out of a verb in Latin according to some general rule? If yes, hou would it work?


----------



## Testing1234567

The most common is the _nomen actionis_ (i.e. noun of action), which is formed by replacing the *-um* of the supine by *-iō* (gen. *-iōnis*):

*legō* (I read); supine *lēctum*; nomen actionis *lēctiō* (reading), whence English *lesson*.
*crucifīgō* (I crucify); supine *crucifixum*; nomen actionis *crucifixiō* (crucifixion), whence English *crucifixion*.
*dictō* (I dictate); supine *dictātum*; nomen actionis *dictatiō* (dictation), whence English *dictation*.
Even _actionis_ itself (nominative _actio_) is a _nomen actionis_: *agō* (I do); supine *āctum*; nomen actionis *āctiō* (action), whence English *action*.

Also common is the _nomen agentis_ (i.e. noun of agent), which is formed by replacing the *-um* of the supine by *-or* (gen. *-ōris*) or for female *-trīx* (gen. *-trīcis*):

*canō* (I sing); supine *cantum*; nomen agentis *cantor* (m.) / *cantrīx* (f.) (singer)
*tondeō* (I shave); supine *tōnsum*; nomen agentis *tōnsor* (m.) / *tōnstrīx* (f.) (hair cutter)


----------



## djmc

A very common way to do this is to use the infinitive. If you need to use an adjective then this would be neuter. English uses the same sort of construction which was probably modelled on Greek. Thus one might say in English "It is easiest to go to Rome". In Latin "Facillimum est Roman ire".


----------



## Tao

Thank you very much. It is helpful.

Am I wrong, Testing1234567, or are there some typos in your response? Just checking


----------



## metaphrastes

I would think that, as in other languages, participle forms (or supine) may work as adjectives and, as any adjective, they may in some contexts work actually as a noun, as an epithet that qualifies one so specifically that it is taken as a name.

Two examples from the Vulgata:
Qui dicit illis : Nolite expavescere : Jesum quæritis Nazarenum, *crucifixum *: surrexit, non est hic, ecce locus ubi posuerunt eum. (Mc 16:6 Clementine Vulgate).
And he saith unto them, Be not affrighted: Ye seek Jesus of Nazareth, *which was crucified *[or rather, *the Crucified One*]: he is risen; he is not here: behold the place where they laid him. (Mc 16:6 King James version).
The underlying Greek is Ἰησοῦν ζητεῖτε τὸν Ναζαρηνὸν *τὸν ἐσταυρωμένον*, where the Perfect Participle, passive voice, is anteceded by the defined article, as if saying: _Jesus the Nazarene, the Crucified (One). _In Latin, the supine form _crucifixum _may be read not only as an adjective but as a noun (that the King James translator wanted not to emphasize).

Another pass is this:
Cum timerent autem, et declinarent vultum in terram, dixerunt ad illas : Quid quæritis *viventem *cum mortuis ? (Lc 24:5 Clementine Vulgate).
And as they were afraid, and bowed down their faces to the earth, they said unto them, Why seek ye *the living* among the dead? (Lc 24:5 King James version).
Here the Present Participle _*viventem *_may well be read as a name, _*the Living One*_, and the Present Participle *τὸν ζῶντα*, with article in Greek, allows this reading. Greek uses articles before adjectives very often, not necessarily to mark them as nouns, but also to mark them as attributive and not predicative - anyway, so far the article is there, it is possible to interpret it as a noun, if the context hints so.


----------



## Tao

Thank you, too, metaphrastes, for your contribution.

I was wondering, by the way, whether you are a Bible scholar. Are you?


----------



## Pugnator

Simple use the gerund (which, in some cases, could be substituted with the gerundive)


----------



## Tao

Hi Pugnator,

Can you give an example of your proposal?


----------



## Pugnator

Tao said:


> Hi Pugnator,
> 
> Can you give an example of your proposal?


Of course, basically the gerund can be used instead of the infinite to indicate the action of the verbs(Particularly useful since infinite has no cases, while gerund has genitive, dative, accusative and ablative) .
 here some sentences did by me to show it:
"Mihi magnum studium sum bibendi"  (I've a great desire of drinking.) 
"Loquendo ditatus est" (Speaking/With the speaking/using the speak I became rich)


----------



## metaphrastes

Pugnator said:


> "Mihi magnum studium sum bibendi" (I've a great desire of drinking.)
> "Loquendo ditatus est" (Speaking/With the speaking/using the speak I became rich)


These sentences remembered me the well-known expressions _Modus Vivendi (way of life) _and _Modus Operandi (way of operation, some standard way or proceedings in order to perform a given task, generally of complex character)._

And, @Tao, no, I am not a Bible scholar, just a Bible amateur in the sense I do love Scriptures.


----------



## Pugnator

metaphrastes said:


> These sentences remembered me the well-known expressions _Modus Vivendi (way of life) _and _Modus Operandi (way of operation, some standard way or proceedings in order to perform a given task, generally of complex character)._


Well, it's the same rule, vivendi is the gerund of vivo (Live) and Operandi is the gerund of opero(r) (work to something). The same rule is used in the name of various Latin grammar rules: Verba Dubitandi (Verbs that indicates doubts from dubito (I doubt ) ) Verba Timendi (Verbs that indicates fear that something will happen or will not happen from Timeo (Be afraid of..) ) etc. etc.


----------



## Testing1234567

Tao said:


> Am I wrong, Testing1234567, or are there some typos in your response? Just checking



Could you be specific?


----------



## Tao

Thanks to all, and my apologies for my late response.

And *@Testing1234567*,
If it is still of any worth to you, I was thinking of _dictatiō_. I would think it should rather be _dictātiō_. Of course, I suppose it is not a terribly big deal. I found your answer very helpful, by the way.


----------

